# Missing pullet



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

A hawk took one of my barred rock pullets today. I am within my rights to rid my farm of this predator, right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure. If it is on the endangered list, you aren't. If you know what type of hawk it is, I would look it up and see.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I had the same thing happen to me a couple month ago. It just swooped down about 10 of 15 yards from me while I was feeding and killed my favorite hen and just sat on top of her looking at me. When I got back with the gun it flew away and left the hen.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It depends on what kind of hawk it is i'd imagine.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Red tail hawks like the one that got my hen are protected but I'm not sure about the other kinds.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> It just swooped down about 10 of 15 yards from me while I was feeding and killed my favorite hen and just sat on top of her looking at me.


We need a picture on a red-tailed hawk that says: I don't always kill hens, but when I do, it's everyone's favorite.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

It used to be that any raptor was protected. I would definitely check game and fish in your state to be sure of regulations before I acted.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jul 3, 2007 - They are not endangered...but they are protected by the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, and you will be breaking the law if you remove or disturb this nest ...


I found this when I looked it up ^^^


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You may want to take a look at this website for more info.: http://www.fws.gov/permits/instructions/ObtainPermit.html http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/mbpermits.html http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/RegulationsandPolicies.html

Looks like you would need a permit to kill any hawks killing your livestock.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I caught this buzzard standing on one of my older Rhode Island Red hens. If he was endangered, he is now extinct. The rifle in the picture is 42" long.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The 3 S's - shoot, shovel and shut up! Most birds of prey are protected. 
I lost a number of pullets to hawks, finally I put that deer mesh over my chicken yard. A few times
of the hawks trying to get the chickens and hitting the mesh pretty much deters them. If the flock is out wandering and they see a hawk, 
they make a beeline to their yard.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Our poor things hide under bushes.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you have a rooster?
A hawk swooped at one of our chickens the other day. My sister was right there, but didn't see the whole thing. The hawk didn't get the chicken; I suspect it's either because my sister was right there or because the rooster chased it off!


----------

